# Finally getting around to posting some pictures of the puppies! =)



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 11, 2014)

I haven't had much of a chance, but wanted to share some pictures of our puppies! They have all gone to their new homes, except Benli, whom a friend bought and we are holding/ training her for her, and the pup we are keeping which we named Kira.  

Toli had nine, 2 boys and 7 girls.


The two boys.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 11, 2014)

One of the boys and Benli.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

The pups, and daddy Diego.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

Kira!!! Our cute baby girl!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

Here is Benli on her supervised free-range time with the goats.  She is doing great already!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

More and updated ones coming soon!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful pups.


----------

